# Finita



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2013)

La non storia con Man è finita.
O almeno è finita per come la intendo io.
Non sento più complicità con lui. Non sento più quel brivido sottile quando vedo apparire le sue mail nella posta.
Non mi interessa più sapere come sta o farlo ridere con le mie cazzate.
E' un po' che sento qualcosa che non mi gira e oggi...
L'altra settimana ci siamo scambiati qualche mail e quando è stato il mio turno chiedergli come stava...semplicemente ha smesso di rispondermi.
E non è una novità certo. Ma questa volta mi sono chiesta se davvero io voglio correre il rischio di scatenare una guerra mondiale emozionale qual'ora venissimo beccati per uno che...
Non risponde alle mail 
Sembra una cazzata scritta così, ma per chi segue la storia dall'inizio capisce da solo che no.
Adesso non è una cazzata.
Oggi mi ha scritto.

_Ciao Splendore, quando posso avere il piacere di averti per un caffè?_

Ho risposto dopo due ore.
_
Forse a settembre, oppure dopo l'orario aperitivo.
Scommetto che hai finito il royal,ne ho pronto, te lo lascio al nostro bar non so quando...comunque ti avverto. Poi tu lo chiedi al barista. I nostri orari non coincidono.
Solo Royal?_

Anche lui risponde dopo due ore.

_Forse a settembre o dopo l'orario aperitivo???????? Cazzo!
Proprio donna manager, di  nuovo nel tuo ruolo.
Vabbè  vorrà dire che ci si sentirà per email.

Solo Royal grazie e mi pare che dalle tue parola esondi entusiasmo, sono davvero contento per te._

Ovviamente non ho risposto.

Un dialogo tra sordi è diventato.
Non so se ironeggiare o cristare.
Ma visto che sono io. 
Ironeggio.


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2013)

Ed è vero che i nostri orari non coinciderebbero ma ho la libertà di organizzarmi il tempo, quindi avrei potuto benissimo prendermi  due ore per andare in sede da Man. E' pure sulla strada. Vedo il suo ufficio tutte le mattine praticamente.
Ma non mi andava di "sprecare" ore per questo Man.
Che non è il "mio" Man.
Questo è...un compagno stronzo. Che si prende libertà da maleducato. Che uno può tollerare da un compagno appunto. Al limite. Ma non da un amante.
No. Ma proprio no.
E siamo sempre lì.
Mai dare confidenza ad un egocentrico.
E Man cazzo se lo è. Io in confronto sono umile ( ed è tutto dire):unhappy:


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Tebe,

quando scatta qualcosa dentro, scatta. :up: ...

se rispondere? ... e come rispondere?
credo, che per ora meglio non rispondere ... 
affinché non sai come ... 
poi, le parole verranno da sé ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Tebe;bt8765 ha detto:
			
		

> Ed è vero che i nostri orari non coinciderebbero ma ho la libertà di organizzarmi il tempo, quindi avrei potuto benissimo prendermi  due ore per andare in sede da Man. E' pure sulla strada. Vedo il suo ufficio tutte le mattine praticamente.
> Ma non mi andava di "sprecare" ore per questo Man.
> Che non è il "mio" Man.
> Questo è...un compagno stronzo. Che si prende libertà da maleducato. Che uno può tollerare da un compagno appunto. Al limite. Ma non da un amante.
> ...


hai fatto benissimo a non proseguire "questo dialogo tra sordi" anche perché rischia di scatenare rancori inespressi ... Peraltro la mancanza di rispetto seppur accennata e sottile non è qualcosa sulla quale sorvolare ... Comprendo cosa ti frulla in testa ... Ci son passata in passato ( che orribile gioco di parole) ... Condivido il tuo volerti fermare almeno per ora e prendendo le distanze e riprendendoti  il tuo tempo,... :up:


----------



## Spider (3 Luglio 2013)

Tebe;bt8765 ha detto:
			
		

> Ed è vero che i nostri orari non coinciderebbero ma ho la libertà di organizzarmi il tempo, quindi avrei potuto benissimo prendermi  due ore per andare in sede da Man. E' pure sulla strada. Vedo il suo ufficio tutte le mattine praticamente.
> Ma non mi andava di "sprecare" ore per questo Man.
> Che non è il "mio" Man.
> Questo è...un compagno stronzo. Che si prende libertà da maleducato. Che uno può tollerare da un compagno appunto. Al limite. Ma non da un amante.
> ...


Ciccia, è tosta anche per me sai?
seguirti, tutti questi mesi, anzi anni direi ( ma ti sei iscritta prima o dopo di me)? anche se non sempre assiduo nelle tue acrobazie,
 saperti sempre lì, 
Mattia o Man.
è ora? 
secondo me non è suonata la campana.
diciamo che è una tregua, un momento di stasi.

p.s. se fosse il contrario, sbrigati a sostituire il tutto.
Tebe "profondamente fedele" non si può sentire...


----------



## Carola (4 Luglio 2013)

ma che andasse a cacare
da semrpe mi sa di un egocentrioco paura e a me piaccionoo zero quelli li

non rispondergli tebe!

smack


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2013)

probabilmente è terminata quell'attrazione mentale che prima vi legava, per cui è una cosa che è impossibile reimpostare :mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (4 Luglio 2013)

mmm..invece io vedo una Tebe piccata e offesa perchè lui non le da le attenzioni che merita, o che lei pensa di meritare.
o sbaglio?
lo hai detto anche tu..._non spreco due ore per "questo" man.._
voglio dire, se ti fosse davvero indifferente, non te ne potrebbe fregar di meno se risponde o meno alle tue e-mail, no?

Altra cosa.
Dici che un comportamento stronzo del genere lo puoi tollerare da un compagno, non da un amante.
E dove sta scritto?
Da quando in qua dagli amanti o dalle storie non ufficiali uno si prende solo le cose belle, la spensieratezza e la serenità...
Certo, IN TEORIA, dovrebbe esser così, ma poi nella pratica, mi pare giri tutto al rovescio.
Perchè si tratta di persone, come noi, come te, me, e hanno ognuno i loro difettacci, e non è che stanno troppo a pensare che siccome rivestono il ruolo non ufficiale devono sempre essere tutti belli focosi e gentili..
Insomma, Tebe, da come la vedo io, un altro uomo, vuol dire un altro grattacapo, un'altra persona che, come può farti felice, può anche farti girare le palle a mille, annoiarti, o, nei casi più gravi, anche se certo non si tratta del tuo, può addirittura spezzarti il cuore.
Imprevisti della vita.

Ps: cmq ho capito benissimo il discorso che fai sul fatto che per te "è finita", o che cmq non senti più quel feeling. Ma magari è solo un momento, ricordi che era già successo? Certo, ora come ora Man non ti sta dando nulla, o cmq, non ti da quel 10% di cui parli. Però ripeto, magari è solo un periodo di stasi, non un rottura definitiva. Vedremo. Un bacio (posso?)


----------



## Hellseven (4 Luglio 2013)

&#960;&#940;&#957;&#964;&#945; &#8165;&#949;&#8150; &#8033;&#962; &#960;&#959;&#964;&#945;&#956;&#972;&#962;


----------



## Hellseven (4 Luglio 2013)

gas;bt8770 ha detto:
			
		

> probabilmente è terminata quell'attrazione mentale che prima vi legava, per cui è una cosa che è impossibile reimpostare :mrgreen:


quoto


----------



## Hellseven (4 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta;bt8767 ha detto:
			
		

> hai fatto benissimo a non proseguire "questo dialogo tra sordi" anche perché rischia di scatenare rancori inespressi ... Peraltro la mancanza di rispetto seppur accennata e sottile non è qualcosa sulla quale sorvolare ... *Comprendo cosa ti frulla in testa ... Ci son passata in passato ( che orribile gioco di parole) *... Condivido il tuo volerti fermare almeno per ora e prendendo le distanze e riprendendoti  il tuo tempo,... :up:


racconta ....


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven;bt8774 ha detto:
			
		

> racconta ....


Ciao hells prima o poi racconto.....


----------



## Hellseven (4 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta;bt8775 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao hells prima o poi racconto.....


 Sempre saputo: le acque chete sono le più pericolose ....:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Luglio 2013)

Tebe;bt8765 ha detto:
			
		

> Ed è vero che i nostri orari non coinciderebbero ma ho la libertà di organizzarmi il tempo.....
> Ma non mi andava di "sprecare" ore per questo Man.
> 
> Questo è...un compagno stronzo. Che si prende libertà da maleducato. Che uno può tollerare da un compagno appunto. Al limite. Ma non da un amante.
> ...



Mi trovi estremamente d'accordo. 
La sensazione che potrebbe essere uno spreco di energie.


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2013)

Spider;bt8768 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciccia, è tosta anche per me sai?
> seguirti, tutti questi mesi, anzi anni direi ( ma ti sei iscritta prima o dopo di me)? anche se non sempre assiduo nelle tue acrobazie,
> *saperti sempre lì,
> Mattia o Man.*
> ...


Cosa vuol dire Mattia o Man?
Non c'è mai stato o uno o l'altro.
C'è sempre stato solo mattia.

Non sto capendo che vuoi dirmi...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2013)

babsi;bt8771 ha detto:
			
		

> mmm..invece io vedo una Tebe piccata e offesa perchè lui non le da le attenzioni che merita, o che lei pensa di meritare.
> o sbaglio?
> lo hai detto anche tu..._non spreco due ore per "questo" man.._
> voglio dire, se ti fosse davvero indifferente, non te ne potrebbe fregar di meno se risponde o meno alle tue e-mail, no?
> ...


per me è così.
Non voglio rotture di cazzo. Voglio quattro o cinque o dieci ore in motel senza pensieri.

Scusami babsi ma...il tuo discorso è molto bello ma "non lo capisco"
man ha avuto un ruolo, che era quello dell'amante.
Punto.
Le rotture di cazzo se le ciuccia sua moglie non io.
E se mi rompe il cazzo travalica il suo ruolo di toy.
Quindi, visto che manca tutta la parte mentale che così tanto mi faceva eccitare...
Gioco finito.

Non sono triste.


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2013)

rosa3;bt8769 ha detto:
			
		

> ma che andasse a cacare
> da semrpe mi sa di un egocentrioco paura e a me piaccionoo zero quelli li
> 
> non rispondergli tebe!
> ...



quoto con il sangue.
ma mica perchè gli voglio male, ma perchè è una persona che se fosse stata libera non avrei frequentato comunque.
E comunque non gli ho risposto anche perchè non c'è nulla da rispondere.
Boh...cazzi suoi.


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven;bt8772 ha detto:
			
		

> &#960;&#940;&#957;&#964;&#945; &#8165;&#949;&#8150; &#8033;&#962; &#960;&#959;&#964;&#945;&#956;&#972;&#962;


preferisco il mare...che non scorre ma avvolge.


(paura il greco...)


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2013)

sienne;bt8766 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> *quando scatta qualcosa dentro, scatta*. :up: ...
> 
> ...


e' il blog erotico che mi sta cambiando la vita...rotfl



oddiooooooooooooooooooo


quasi quasi lo linko a man

:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Luglio 2013)

sotto sotto c'è impulse... :mrgreen:


----------

